# ZTE MF970 Mifi Unlocked from Fido to Wind won't connect



## CementShoes (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi, 
I got the code from ZTE to unlock Fido and make it open to other sims, put in my Wind sim, which I know works, changed the APN to broadband.windmobile.ca but can't get it to connect. On the device, it shows a LAN connection to Rogers and I don't know how to change that or if I have to. There are limited things I can alter and I've tried combinations of changing them all but nothing is working. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

